# Wow! It's been almost a year!



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Can't believe a year has went by since I posted here. Looking back, I see that the last post was made just days before I received the biggest shock of my life--that I was pregnant. After ten years of marriage, we had given up the possibility, but in March we welcomed our baby girl into the world.

View attachment 248382


Although she was born with a heart defect that will need to be corrected in the coming weeks, you'd never know it. She's active, growing like she should and just a happy baby in general. She's brought so much joy into our lives and I'm looking forward to the day when she's old enough to help mommy with Halloween props.

Oddly enough I became pregnant while I was working on my paper mache gargoyle contest entry. I had been wanting to build a gargoyle for some time and now we refer to him as my good luck charm.

View attachment 248383


I'm pretty happy with the way he turned out though time restraints kept me from adding as much detail as I would like. I wanted to give him claws, glass pupils and maybe scare him up a bit. We shuffled him around the house while we were finishing up the majority of the remodel and managed to break one of his hind feet. So next year I'll be giving him a makeover and hopefully making a pedestal for him to rest on too as he'll be on display in the house year-round. 

As for current projects, I have more paper mache skulls in the works as well as a few projects I'm making for Secret Reaper exchanges. My progress is slow as my little one sleeps less and less during the day and we're making the transition of turning a hobby business into a full-time venture for my husband and a part-time venture for me. Halloween decorating will likely be sparse this year depending on how the little one does with her surgery. Right now I'm planning on decorating inside only.

So, until I have some progress to show, I'll likely not post to the blog again for some time. Thanks for reading and Happy Halloween to everyone.


----------

